# devils lake area



## mojoteal (Oct 8, 2004)

Finally got some time off from school, and i am going to use every bit of it duck hunting in ND ..If u could please give me a little info about the area around devils lake it would be greatly appreciated ....Hows the hunting in around devils lake , is it fairly easy to get permission? Are the duck number still ok...? Would i need to bring a boat or could i get by with just some good waders?,,,whats good for duck decoys , the more the better or less is more,,??

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP
MOJOTEAL


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I am not trying to be negative BUT, Devils Lake is one of the most heavily posted/Outfitter-Guide controlled areas of the state. You can get permission but you will need to plan on knocking on a bunch of doors.

If you are going to hunt the Lake, Bring waders only if you can tread water for extended periods, DL can beat the hell out of you in a big boat on nasty days, 6 foot + rollers that break hard at shore. You will have your best luck field hunting around feeding grounds adjacent to small sloughs. Plan on spending a bunch of time scouting, you will have success if you put in the time. Very few migrators in the state so far.

Have a good one!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

mojoteal

First thing you should do before going to DL is have your buddy punch you in the gut. You get that feeling every time you see some birds on posted land with some G/O name on it. I wont mention any names but his initials are KB.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Mojoteal, check out the area between Lakota & Michigan on the south side of HW2. That's about 30 or so miles east of DL. Lots of PLOTS down that way, and there should be enough birds to keep you busy for awhile...


----------



## mojoteal (Oct 8, 2004)

Thankks so much guys,,u r really helping me alot.....Is there still a fair amount of water in these potholes?...,How is the harvest going? Is it worth bringing the layout blinds? er' no
THANKS 
MOJOTEAL


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

there is water everywhere, but field hunting is where it is at...


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

drew you are just a poser dont try to act like you know anything about duck hunting :withstupid: Just kidding drew you know you are the [email protected]#!!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I was about 45-50 miles NE of DL today and found plenty of birds jumping sloughs. Not many greenheads though. Mostly gadwall, teal, spoonbills and a few widgeon so I didn't shoot much.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Just got back from DL area, found a lot of mallards and had great success!The mallards we shot were nice and plump and GREEN. Put on a few miles to check out some of the stomping ground and made a few good connections for the future.

90% of the ducks were shot in fields!

Did see a few smaller flocks of snows and swans floating around.

1 band on a drake mallard... :lol:

Good hunting!


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

Delta,
Was the land you hunted posted? Were you with a guide? The only reason I ask is because I have been up there and no luck finding hot spots that weren't posted!!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Yes the land is posted tight... Hella No Guides!

I was able to get permission to hunt the spots that I wanted to hunt...

Just had to put on a few miles to find the birds and the landowners. 

Good hunting!


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

congrats on the bling Deltaboy. You suck!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Wire Giant (Sep 25, 2003)

Just returned from south of DL hunting Wednesday to Sunday AM. We saw plenty of birds although a bit shy on mallards. Bag usually consisted of widegen, "spoonies", and teal with a few pintails and mallards. Was part of the "boat parade" but as is usually the case onyl used it to haul Bigfoot decoys. Knocked on 7 doors and got permission to hunt on 7 parcels of posted land. Most of hunting was sloughs. Tried sneakng up on mallards in flooded bean fields with predictable results. [/quote]


----------

